# HEEEELLLLPPPP no matter what I do I blow 1.5 volt bulbs



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I use the resistors recommended by the decoder company and blow the bulbs. Then I try what worked in another locomotive and blow the bulb. I have more with no lights than with lights and I am running out of bulbs. I am not buying any more bulbs until I find out what I am doing wrong. With DC I used a bridge rectifier to reduce the voltage. can this be done with DCC ?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A bridge is only four diodes. The most expected drop is 1.4 volts. With HO you don't have a lot of room. Are you using 1/2watt resistors? Try to measure the output voltage. They have the same bulb in 6v and 12v at Radio Shack. 
In the past I have trouble lighting engines with traditional transformers. I guess the power spikes from changing speeds burned out my LEDs. I went o an on board 5 v power supply from track voltage. The voltage regulator did the trick.
Keep the long leads, maybe the solder heat is too much for the bulbs.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

In the past I have trouble lighting engines with traditional transformers. I guess the power spikes from changing speeds burned out my LEDs.

T-Man----does this mean my idea of lighting my passenger cars with LEDs in their ceilings is yet another dumb idea?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No, that problem is brightness. The little DC motors and and a Tyco transformer was a challenge. The voltage spikes when changing speeds was too much. It applies to cheep motors and transforners not coaches. The best thing you can do is use the 12 volt grain of wheat bulbs and wire it light the Northern coach. Or just one bulb for your silhouette. You can buy those bulbs by the bag like LEDs ,from Anton's suggestion of ebay. At Radio Shack they are 90 cents apiece.


----------



## glgraphix (Dec 21, 2008)

Reckers said:


> In the past I have trouble lighting engines with traditional transformers. I guess the power spikes from changing speeds burned out my LEDs.
> 
> T-Man----does this mean my idea of lighting my passenger cars with LEDs in their ceilings is yet another dumb idea?


I am going to light my passenger cars with LED's hopefully myself. But, I got ahold of "warm white" LED's, that way they are not as bright, but it may still be too much. I like the idea of T-Man's, of going with the grain of wheat bulbs. But, what about the "HEAT"??

Info please


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I mounted the bulbs on regular plastic .I haven't heard from the owners of any complaints. I do not believe they generate that much heat. They do not require as much amperage as the larger 14 v bulbs. Most of the stuff I describe is just a matter of trial and error. You will have to see for yourself. You may have to hang them away from plastic.


----------

